# The Truth I Dare U To Pm Me



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

I would like for it to be known why we were banned.Apparently you can only have one registered user from your IP Addy.Thought this was a FAMILY type fishing forum.Do you expect us to purchase 5 different modems so that our family can be active on this board.Well I'm sorry but your site isn't worth it.And come to find out the owner is such a pansy he couldn't reply to an email that was sent to him asking why we were all banned. It was not just my family it was basicly everyone that is a friend of ours that we helped sign up in our home to help promote this board.All you have to do is kiss buttcrack and cry to the owner that you are being picked on and you can't take the heat.If your a real fisherman/woman you know you have to have thick skin, if you can't take the joking and bullshit on the board, you can't take it on the piers or the sand.We all posted reports and jokes and all the crybaby did was lie about how big his small fish was and complain.And look at what it got him.Now he can lie and still complain and no one gives him crap.But it'[s all good.One day he will be on the pier, need help w/ netting a fish, need pliers to remove a hook or something.........well dude don't look for us to offer a single hand.

The only good thing about this site was we met lots of great friends and fishermen.We were catching fish before the site, we will continue to catch fish.And Im sure other NON DRAMA sites will be greatful for our reports and post.And if a problem does occur, Im VERY positive that the owner of that site will not just BAN someone due to the fact of someone PM'ing him and crying or complaining.

Those who wish to keep in touch with us ......hop on over to a BETTER DRAMA FREE site...and a COOL a$$ owner that interacts and you don't have to be in the click to be on his level.
WWW.TIDALFISH.COM

Till then...............Tight Lines............

Ya know who this was......
<"(((((<


----------

